# Food That Burn Your Belly Fat



## Addykip (Mar 3, 2012)

*Foods that burn belly fat*
 Obesity especially belly fat has become a common problem of most of  us. It leads to various health problems; out of which some may be life  threatening. People with excessive weight are always looking for weight  loss tips. There are several effective ways to lose weight but one  should remember that weight loss takes time. If you are keen to lose  your extra pounds and you have patience, then you will certainly be able  to lose weight. It???s easy, if you follow below tips and eat foods
*Breakfast:*Breakfast is the most important meal of the day. A nutritious  breakfast can give you a good start. If you don???t put something in your  stomach after 8 hours of sleep, your metabolic system weakens and fails  to burn the extra calories. It???s good to control your food cravings, but  breakfast shouldn???t be skipped. Always make a good start with *foods that burn belly fat* like oat meal and light cereals.
*Meals:*Never get too much excited when you have a close encounter with  yummy food. You have to reduce the amount of your daily protein intake.  So just forget about juicy pork sausages and ham burgers. Start eating  small meals 5-6 times a day. Overeating should be avoided as well. Your  meal should include proper ratio of *foods that burn belly fat*  such as 40% vegetables, fruits and beans, 30% low-fat dairy products,  chicken and fish and 30% percent oils of fish, olive and nuts.
 Always eat *foods that burn belly fat*. These can be  brown rice, multi grains, fresh vegetables, fruits, fibers, skimmed  milk, fish and other sea food. Similarly foods like pizzas, bakery items  or foods rich in fats and foods contain lots of sugar should be  avoided.
*Water:*Water is the cheapest remedy to get rid of your over-grown  belly. Water helps your liver to function properly, which ultimately  affects positively on your metabolism. Drinking water from time to time  throughout the day will help you get rid of excess weight. This gives  your stomach a feeling of fullness so you do not feel hunger pangs.
*Soup and Salads:*Salads are an essential part of a healthy diet. But deciding to  just live on salads and lose weight may not be effective for you. Try  to prefer light food items like vegetable or tomato soup and salad  without cheese and mayonnaise. Being one of the best *foods that burn belly fat*, this menu will prevent you from over-eating and lose excessive weight.
*Avoid Snacks:*Five consecutive meals are more than enough to make a fat bag  happy throughout the day. But keep in mind that ???mid day??? or ???evening  snacks??? disturbs your eating habits and becomes a real challenge when  you pass over a bakery or pizza shop. It???s good to eat *foods that burn belly fat*, rather than going for junk food and snacks.
*Foods that burn belly fat* and proper exercises can help you achieve the goal of being in a good shape. You can make a list of suitable combination of _foods that burn belly fat_. Similarly make a plan that ???when??? and ???what??? you are going to eat.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 4, 2012)

There are no "foods that burn your belly fat".
So much wrong information here.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 4, 2012)

Actually Powermaster, there are foods that, if a decent portion of your calories are those foods, will help you lose abdominal fat preferentially over fat on other parts of the body.

However you're right that the first post is very wrong.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Actually Powermaster, there are foods that, if a decent portion of your calories are those foods, will help you lose abdominal fat preferentially over fat on other parts of the body.
> 
> However you're right that the first post is very wrong.



Please fill me in on these foods! Ok go.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2012)

Addykip said:


> *Foods that burn belly fat*
> Obesity especially belly fat has become a common problem of most of  us. It leads to various health problems; out of which some may be life  threatening. People with excessive weight are always looking for weight  loss tips. There are several effective ways to lose weight but one  should remember that weight loss takes time. If you are keen to lose  your extra pounds and you have patience, then you will certainly be able  to lose weight. It???s easy, if you follow below tips and eat foods
> *Breakfast:*Breakfast is the most important meal of the day. A nutritious  breakfast can give you a good start. If you don???t put something in your  stomach after 8 hours of sleep, your metabolic system weakens and fails  to burn the extra calories. It???s good to control your food cravings, but  breakfast shouldn???t be skipped. Always make a good start with *foods that burn belly fat* like oat meal and light cereals.
> *Meals:*Never get too much excited when you have a close encounter with  yummy food. You have to reduce the amount of your daily protein intake.  So just forget about juicy pork sausages and ham burgers. Start eating  small meals 5-6 times a day. Overeating should be avoided as well. Your  meal should include proper ratio of *foods that burn belly fat*  such as 40% vegetables, fruits and beans, 30% low-fat dairy products,  chicken and fish and 30% percent oils of fish, olive and nuts.
> ...


as a first post?  Great cut and paste job.  What is it with these people.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 6, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Please fill me in on these foods! Ok go.



I'm in too...Please list these foods, the world is waiting! LOL.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

hry guys,i skip breakfast and usually rub one out


----------



## swollen (Mar 6, 2012)

I have read that brown rice does tend to help burn belly fat, but IMO T3 does a better job!


----------



## jgostained (Mar 6, 2012)

The main foods that burn belly fat are treadmill flavored i've heard.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## big_pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

I've read blue berries do cup and a half minimum per serving but I rarely believe what i read regarding this.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 6, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Please fill me in on these foods! Ok go.





Powermaster said:


> I'm in too...Please list these foods, the world is waiting! LOL.



Let me show you the power of Calcium-rich foods, gentlemen.

Obesity - Calcium and Dairy Acceleration of Weight and Fat Loss during Energy Restriction in Obese Adults[ast][ast]

The Dairy Calcium in Yogurt Helps People Lose Belly

and... oh hell. Let me just Google that for you:

calcium abdominal fat - Google Search

In a nutshell, using foods rich in calcium such that you get about 1200 mg of calcium a day, you'll lose twice as much fat, and the extra fat will be abdominal fat, aka belly fat.

Have a nice day, Gentlemen. I've been posting about calcium and belly fat on these forums for about a year now.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry but I don't buy into the high calcium diet can burn belly fat.
Calcium: MedlinePlus Supplements
I do agree a calcium deficient person will benefit, but the average person eating a good diet...no.
1200mg isn't really that high and should be easily attainable if your diet is spot on but I don't see any evidence that directly links "belly fat loss" to calcium intake anywhere.

As far as Googling goes, hell, I can google hundreds of articles that say soy is good for you but I ain't eating that crap.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

to hard to tell becuase im not reading into all your maricle diet b.s. but i think this thread is filled with


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 7, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Sorry but I don't buy into the high calcium diet can burn belly fat.
> Calcium: MedlinePlus Supplements
> I do agree a calcium deficient person will benefit, but the average person eating a good diet...no.
> 1200mg isn't really that high and should be easily attainable if your diet is spot on but I don't see any evidence that directly links "belly fat loss" to calcium intake anywhere.
> ...



Ahh, but Powermaster, you're looking at a page about calcium SUPPLEMENTS. Read the studies and you'll see that eating dairy products to get that calcium is better than supplements. Plus, this thread is about BELLY FAT. The page you linked to doesn't mention abdominal fat, but the studies all do. A quote:



> "Patients on the low-calcium diet lost 5.3 +/- 2.3% of their trunk (abdominal region) fat on the low-calcium diet. This was increased to 12.9  +/- 2.2% on the high-calcium diet and 14.0 +/- 2.3% on the high-dairy diet (p < 0.025 vs. low-calcium and high-calcium diets). *As a consequence, fat loss from the abdominal region represented 19.0 +/- 7.9% of the total fat lost on the low-calcium diet, and this was increased to 50.1 +/- 6.4% of the fat lost on the high-calcium diet (p < 0.01) and 66.2 +/- 3.0% on the high-dairy diet (p < 0.01)*."



And yes, *if* someone's diet is spot on, they should get plenty of calcium. But, if you're trying to lose weight, chances are you won't be eating enough to get enough calcium. So all I'm saying is be sure you make calcium a priority when dieting.


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought the first rule of fat loss is "there is no such thing as spot reduction"?




> *As a consequence, fat loss from the abdominal region represented 19.0 +/- 7.9% of the total fat lost on the low-calcium diet, and this was increased to 50.1 +/- 6.4% of the fat lost on the high-calcium diet (p < 0.01) and 66.2 +/- 3.0% on the high-dairy diet (p < 0.01)*."


 
7.9%, 6.4%, and 3.0%... Doesn't that mean the other ~95% was lost from the rest of the body? I'm not being a smartass; it is very possible I am interpreting the results incorrectly.


----------



## charley (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 16, 2012)

ryl515 said:


> I thought the first rule of fat loss is "there is no such thing as spot reduction"?
> 
> 
> 7.9%, 6.4%, and 3.0%... Doesn't that mean the other ~95% was lost from the rest of the body? I'm not being a smartass; it is very possible I am interpreting the results incorrectly.



You are interpreting incorrectly.
19.0 +/- 7.9% means 19% plus or minus 7.9%, so the range was from 9.1% to 26.9% for low calcium group.

On the high dairy diet, 63% to 69% of the fat lost was from the abdominal region, so 37% to 31% from the rest of the body.


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> You are interpreting incorrectly.
> 19.0 +/- 7.9% means 19% plus or minus 7.9%, so the range was from 9.1% to 26.9% for low calcium group.
> 
> On the high dairy diet, 63% to 69% of the fat lost was from the abdominal region, so 37% to 31% from the rest of the body.


 
Interesting.
Thank you for the explanation.


----------

